# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ΛΑΜΠΑΚΙ ΡΑΠΤΟΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ

## papkir

καλησπερα σας , το λαμπακι της ραπτομηχανης μερσεντεσ 821ΡΑΗ καιγεται γρηγορα , ηδη εχω αλλαξει 5 λαμπακια σε 1 μηνα , μηπως καποιος μπορει να μου πει τι μπορει να φταει
ευχαριστω

----------


## αλπινιστης

Δεν μας λες και τι λαμπακι ειναι? Τι ταση? Τι τυπος?
Και καμια φωτο θα βοηθουσε..

----------

papkir (20-03-14)

----------


## papkir

επανω γραφει 220ν 15w,ενα απλο λαμπακι φωτισμου ειναι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να σπάσει 
1) Κραδασμοί από την συσκευή.
2) Ο χώρος (κλειστός που το εγκλωβίζεις .. ανάπτυξη θερμοκρασίας )

Δεν βάζεις κανένα με Led?

----------

papkir (20-03-14)

----------


## xsterg

τα λαμπακια που χρησιμοποιεις ειναι 220ν? τι ισχυ ειχε το αρχικο λαμπακι? μημπως ειχε μικροτερη και εσυ εβαλες μεγαλυτερο? εχει αλλαξει κατι στην μηχανη? αεριζεται κανονικα η οι θυριδες αερισμου ειναι φραγμενες? το αρχικο λαμπακι ποσο κρατησε?

----------

papkir (20-03-14)

----------


## JOUN

Aπο προσωπικη  εμπειρια παντως οποτε εβαλα λαμπακι αλλο εκτος της ραπτομηχανης(Singer) καηκε σε μερικες ωρες λειτουργιας.
Το δικο του προφανως εχει ειδικη στηριξη το νημα για να μην καιγεται απο τους κραδασμους(ειχε και πενταπλασια τιμη αν θυμαμαι καλα)

----------

papkir (20-03-14)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

*Για ραπτομηχανές*Οι λαμπτήρες ραπτομηχανής της Philips έχουν εγγυημένα μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής για να μπορείτε να τους χρησιμοποιείτε για καιρό. Χάρη στο ενισχυμένο νήμα του, ο λαμπτήρας της συσκευής είναι εξαιρετικά ανθεκτικός στις δονήσεις.http://cdohellas.gr/index.php/lighting/lamp/sewb15.html

http://cdohellas.gr/index.php/lighting/lamp/sewb15.html

----------

papkir (20-03-14)

----------


## xsterg

ε ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο με τις κουζινες και τα ψυγεια. και εκει εχει ειδικα λαμπακια για υψηλες και χαμηλες θεροκρασιες. εδω εχει ειδικα λαμπακια για κραδασμους.

----------

papkir (20-03-14)

----------

